# First vape kit



## DemonicBunnee (29/1/15)

The real toys will only be arriving tomorrow, but I figured I'd post a "teaser" of what I received today, in preparation of "the big moment"!







Some of these things smell soooooooooo good

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (29/1/15)

@DemonicBunnee glad to see you got a sample kit, getting that juice that you can vape all day can be a bit pricy 

Give your name up here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/taste-box-recipients.t861/. You will receive a taste box with some more juices in that you can taste and see if there is something you might like, Al it will cost you is postage to the next person. Welcome to the family

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

very nice @DemonicBunnee,@Melindas juices are to die for really owesume


----------



## Riddle (29/1/15)

They taste better than they smell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

i agree @Riddle that they do.and the blend is spot on


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> The real toys will only be arriving tomorrow, but I figured I'd post a "teaser" of what I received today, in preparation of "the big moment"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tricky part is....figuring out which juice goes first


----------



## DemonicBunnee (29/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Give your name up here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/taste-box-recipients.t861/. You will receive a taste box with some more juices in that you can taste and see if there is something you might like, Al it will cost you is postage to the next person. Welcome to the family



Dankie Oom. But I think you should just send me some of those bottles on your table 



Riddle said:


> They taste better than they smell





gripen said:


> i agree @Riddle that they do.and the blend is spot on



If you guys are right about this my neighbours might call the fire department when they see the clouds coming out of my windows 



free3dom said:


> The tricky part is....figuring out which juice goes first



I was also slightly "worried" about this, but the lovely people at Skyblue helped me out by adding one bottle that is stronger than the others, and from reading up around here I've picked up that vaping the strongest first is the best.

And the winner is "Strawberry Snap"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Dankie Oom. But I think you should just send me some of those bottles on your table
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude........Strawberry Snap is my all time favourite juice 
What a choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

i agree @free3dom the strawberry snap is owesume and then happy holidays,i cant put it down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

@DemonicBunnee i agree @Derick and @Melinda will give you all the advice you need,and you no you get very decent juice when they spend weeks on perfecting it before selling.and when it comes to there service,fantastic and im sure alot of people will agree with me.injoy you're juices bud,vape up a storm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (30/1/15)

This is why I use couriers and avoid SAPO like the plague... My toys were picked up in CT yesterday at 15h30ish and handed to me this morning at 10h00 

Knowing that there is a slight risk that vaping might have negative effects on me (Keep in mind, that I haven't vaped before so not sure how my body might react), I've decided to err on the side of caution, and wait until I'm home. Don't think my boss would let me go home on a Friday because I overdosed on nicotine 

But at least I can share some pics with you guys  and no being meant to my toys for not being mint, they are previously loved bits, but I have an idea or two for tarting them up 






I plan on giving all the bits a once over with some alcohol, which I know will be fine on the metal and glass, but I was wondering about the seals. As you can see in the picture the bottom seal is quite discolored (Perfectly normal I'm sure), but I'd like to soak it a little bit anyway. Is it safe for the seal to do so? I dont want to risk damaging it and then sit with a leaky tank...






The mod looks like it might have had a bit of Riana-style loving earlier in it's life, I'll add some more picks of the nicks and scratches, if my phone can pick them up. However, I'm not worried about the cosmetic blemishes, the screen still has it's little condom on, which is nice. It's now chilling on the charger, making sure it'll be ready for a looooooooong night.

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo (30/1/15)

@DemonicBunnee just dont make the first mistake i did, the juice was so nice i just kept vaping and before long i had to lie down for a bit. Enjoy mate, you will love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (30/1/15)

First time posting a pic from photo bucket via Tapatalk, let's hope that I didn't post porn... 

Also sorry that the photo is worse than normal, the cat demanded to be fed, right at that moment.

Time to vape. 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (30/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> First time posting a pic from photo bucket via Tapatalk, let's hope that I didn't post porn...
> 
> Also sorry that the photo is worse than normal, the cat demanded to be fed, right at that moment.
> 
> ...


 Very nice, remember dont suck a dent in the mAN .. be gentle and it will reward you


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> First time posting a pic from photo bucket via Tapatalk, let's hope that I didn't post porn...
> 
> Also sorry that the photo is worse than normal, the cat demanded to be fed, right at that moment.
> 
> ...



Photo is good - enjoy! PS. Porn goes to this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-lounge.t6117/page-29#post-180096

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

looking good @DemonicBunnee,be gentle and vape up a storm bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

@kimbo it happened to me a few times aswell,when i got my m50 got a bit to happy with happy holidays,and cuesed me to go to bed early hahaha


----------



## kimbo (30/1/15)

gripen said:


> @kimbo it happened to me a few times aswell,when i got my m50 got a bit to happy with happy holidays,and cuesed me to go to bed early hahaha


lol


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

didn't stop me tho,


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

Enjoy @DemonicBunnee, and do tell us about it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (30/1/15)

Well, it's not what I expected...

My first hit was straight into the lungs, and that was a bit of a mistake  It was rather brutal, even though I behaved and drew on it gently. I'm thinking my lungs will need some time to get use to this. Mouth to lungs is better, but still pretty rough.

So I toned down the juice from the 18mg Strawberry Snap to a 12mg Nilla Custard which is better, but still pretty intense on the lungs. Been playing around with the wattage, lower seems to be better for now, about 8ish, but the flavor seems to go a bit funky when i go lower than that.

Airflow I turned down to the lowest, which has also helped, but it's still way more harsh then an analog. I'll keep experimenting, trying to take it slow since @kimbo made it abundantly clear that I do not want to OD.

So not the best first experience, kinda reminiscent of when I started smoking, but I'm sure I'll get there. Must just say, the flavors are amazing, so even with the discomfort it's hard to put down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Well, it's not what I expected...
> 
> My first hit was straight into the lungs, and that was a bit of a mistake  It was rather brutal, even though I behaved and drew on it gently. I'm thinking my lungs will need some time to get use to this. Mouth to lungs is better, but still pretty rough.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me as if the nicotine might still be too high for you. Try adding some VG to tone it down further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (31/1/15)

Andre said:


> Sounds to me as if the nicotine might still be too high for you. Try adding some VG to tone it down further.



I think you might be right, because the 12mg is starting to go down much better.

Now on 10w and the 2nd smallest air flow setting. Flavor is much better on the higher wattage


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Nice setup @DemonicBunnee 

Don't worry too much about vaping the crap out of it...takes a whole lot to OD with that setup...you should be just fine. As for the harshness, that'll pass as your body becomes used to it. But maybe 18mg is a bit rough at first (I started at 12mg myself) but keep it around for those times when you can't vape much but need that nic hit 

The higher wattage works better on the desert type juices to bring the flavour out, while fruity juices are actually IMO nicer at lower wattages. Experiment with power levels on different juices to find the right setting you prefer for each one 

PS: drink lots of water, that helps with the irritated throat and is needed since vaping does dehydrate you somewhat

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (31/1/15)

Reporting I'm after day 2 of use, which was much more like abuse.

Things are going much better, think I've gotten use to the concept of having vapour in my lungs. So much more enjoyable now.

And yeah I've been drinking more water than ever before in my life, so that's good too. 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Reporting I'm after day 2 of use, which was much more like abuse.
> 
> Things are going much better, think I've gotten use to the concept of having vapour in my lungs. So much more enjoyable now.
> 
> ...



Well done 
Stick with it...soon it will feel as natural as breathing air 

And don't worry, the abuse get's better - no, I'm lying...it get's much worse - but it *feels *much better


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Reporting I'm after day 2 of use, which was much more like abuse.
> 
> Things are going much better, think I've gotten use to the concept of having vapour in my lungs. So much more enjoyable now.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're adjusting well 

Water is great, I used to avoid it at all costs, I hated plain water until I started vaping, now that's all I drink (apart from tea and coffee). I'm up to 3 to 4 litres a day now. Not only is it going to rehydrate you after a good chain vaping session but it's also going to help flush out all those nasty toxins you've been collecting via the analogues. Oh ya, and you will find that it enhances the flavour of your juices if you sip on some before you have a vape.

Tip: If you overdo the higher nic juices, hit some orange juice, it helps break down the nicotine in your system

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Glad to hear you're adjusting well
> 
> Water is great, I used to avoid it at all costs, I hated plain water until I started vaping, now that's all I drink (apart from tea and coffee). I'm up to 3 to 4 litres a day now. Not only is it going to rehydrate you after a good chain vaping session but it's also going to help flush out all those nasty toxins you've been collecting via the analogues. Oh ya, and you will find that it enhances the flavour of your juices if you sip on some before you have a vape.
> 
> Tip: If you overdo the higher nic juices, hit some orange juice, it helps break down the nicotine in your system



I agree, and I like it, and it was informative, and useful, and....hmm, we need new rating button...something like supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (10/2/15)

I call this the Kimbo modification







Sorry there aren't any pics of the marks on the iStick, but the camera-money went into vape gear, and my phone just doesn't want to focus on closeups.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

I was considering changing the title of my thread, but then I realised that the nAM and iStick was actually bought for my much better half and the "upgrades" aren't really upgrades they are just mine this time 

In anticipation of the toys I ordered I went to the hardware store earlier this week and got myself some dedicated vaping tools:





Still need a decent pair of scissors for cutting wicks, but I'll need one of these before I go into the local Elna shop 

Yesterday couriers from all over the country graced my door to bring me gifts. Yes even though I paid for them they are still gifts, from me to me totally counts 




Pallas Kayfun 4
Rayon (Dankie oom)
Ceramic tweezers
TOBH Atty
Ohm Tester
I actually already had the dropper, not sure why it snuck into the picture 

Last night was rather bleak for me, the last piece of the puzzle wasn't delivered  but on my way to the office I drove past an Aramex truck, and made a u-turn worthy of a slow motion video (Video not included), and found said truck waiting at my gate. I quickly took a picture for you guys 




Smok xPro M65
LG HE2 18650 2500mAh
Coil Jigg thingy 
Japanese Cotton

The Black Dragon is now busy charging that gigantic battery (Don't laugh, I've never seen a 18650 before), while I'm sitting at the office, not so patiently waiting to be set free for the weekend. Please friends, its not ok to keep Bunnees in captivity, even if you pay them 

The keen eyed forumites might have noticed something is missing, or just seen my "who has stock" post, I'll be picking up some Kanthal before I go home. I am only buying Kanthal, I am not buying more toys, really...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

Oooo, such nice goodies you got there...once you get some kanthal you will be all set 

...except, there's no juice


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Oooo, such nice goodies you got there...once you get some kanthal you will be all set
> 
> ...except, there's no juice



Like these?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Like these?



Score 
....just don't touch that Ambrosia until tomorrow


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Score
> ....just don't touch that Ambrosia until tomorrow



It's been so very tempting, but Melinda's hand written note convinced me to behave and wait...just 13 hours and 20odd mins till midnight though hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (13/2/15)

Running a single ~1.2ohm coil, and some Vape King Blueberry juice, and omg I might just go full Silver tonight...

No I'm not showing the horrible looking excuse for a coil, I have some pride

Reactions: Like 3


----------

